# location auf w580i



## wayne42 (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wiedermal ne Frage zu nem sicherlich beliebten Thema. Ich suche ne Möglichkeit, um ein SE w580i zu "orten". Die Location API wird von dem Handy leider nicht unterstützt. 
Gibt es irgend einen anderen verdrehten Weg die ungefähre Position des Handys herauszufinden?

PS: ich will nich meine Freundin tracken... sondern denke an sowas wie ein location based wikipedia. Nich ganz das gleiche, aber das triffts ungefähr.


Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Zeit...


----------



## ARadauer (13. Mrz 2008)

soweit ich weiß, hast du über j2me nicht die möglichkeit hardware funktionaliäten zu benutzen, wenn dir das gerät nicht die nötige api bietet. ein sw update, damit die api unterstützt wird, ist mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## wayne42 (13. Mrz 2008)

ok... ja. location api fällt aus. Sind euch irgendwelche anderen verdrehten Wege bekannt, wie man an den standort kommen könnte? Gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, irgendjemanden danach zu fragen (http request?)... irgend nen service, der einen lokalisiert? in civil?


----------



## ice-breaker (14. Mrz 2008)

neija es gibt die möglichkleit über cell-ids etc, aber kann nicht jedes handy, musst du mal nachschauen welche das können.


----------

